

Who Put the IPv6 in my Internet? - there
http://asert.arbornetworks.com/2009/09/who-put-the-ipv6-in-my-internet/

======
Kadin
Well that's reasonably promising.

I think there's still a race between IPv6 adoption and carrier-grade NAT. If
the big ISPs deploy CGN rather than IPv6, that will eliminate the big
motivation behind v6 (the IPv4 address runout), while at the same time
neutering the Internet into something resembling little more than interactive
broadcast media. Given that the major US ISPs--which tend to either be
broadcast media conglomerates (threatened by P2P media displacing traditional
broadcast) or telecommunications conglomerates (threatened by VOIP displacing
more profitable wireline services)--would seem to have a motivation to go the
CGN route, I'm holding my breath a bit.

IPv6 seems to be winning, in the sense that I don't think we'll all get stuck
behind CGN and IPv4 forever, but I'm not quite ready to call the race just
yet.

~~~
bjelkeman-again
I had never heard about CGN before you mentioned it. Thanks. CGN is certainly
not where we want to end up. I believe it is time to start pushing the local
ISP harder for IPv6. /rolls up sleeves/

------
JBiserkov
Windows 7's Home group requires IPv6 to work, I believe.

